# Storm Born, tell me if it is ok and I will continue



## PintoTess

It happened on the most stormiest night of the year. A foal was born. A scrawny little black colt with a small white patches on his tiny body. The mare was an old friesian cross but in her prime, was a grand prix level dressage horse. This new foal was nothing special, just a leggy colt that would be broken into be a lesson pony. The mare nudged her new foal onto its trembling legs, the colt took his first steps. Whilst the foal was nursing, the mare cleaned him carefully, obviously proud of her new son. 
******************
The next morning, the mare and foal were let out into the grassy paddock of Golden Valley riding school. At first, the littlc colt was very cautious, sticking to his mothers side at all times and only venturing away to look at another horse. The mare let out a high stepping trot and the colt, suprised at his mothers behaviour, tentively followed at a trot. This was the first time that the riding school owners saw this little colts expressive, beautiful and toe-flicking trot and thought: wow!
They named him tempest.


----------



## PintoTess

no one likes it? ok then i wont continue lol  cos if no one like it, im not going to bother at all.


----------



## peppyrox

It's really good pinto!! You should definately continue it and I love the title Storm Born!!! talented


----------



## netty83

continue.... great start!


----------



## Kano32

i agree... keep going


----------



## PintoTess

alright then 
* <><><><>chapter 2....The offer<><><><><> *

Temepst had a very extended trot and was almost proud to be alive. His mother slowed to a walk and Tempest did the same and nursed. It was hard to believe that a day old foal had such big movement, a gracefulness that none of the other horses had. It was almost a shame that the owners were going to make him a slow and boring lesson pony.
_3 years later_
Tempest had bloomed into a fine young stallion, and if even possible, his movement got more gracefull. The owners had left him entire as if he showed promise in his temperament, they would breed from him. They thought that his outstanding movement would change as he got older, but it just seemed to get better and better. 
When Tempest was ready, they started to train him to be a lesson pony. During on of these training sessions, a young girl approached the owners of Tempest. The girls name was sam and she was enchanted by the stallion colouring, temperament and hi movement.
"hi my name is Sam and I have been watching this young stallion working out. may I ask what he will be used for?" the young girl said.
"his name is Tempest and he is going to be used as a lesson pony" a man called David said.
Sam gasped in surprise.
"surely you see he has talent to do dressage, look at his movement and trainability. I train show horses and dressage horses and I am interested in buying this stallion for, oh lets see, about $1000 and trianing him to Dressage".
David thought about this for a minute. Money, but also a big loss to Golden valley Riding School. If they kept Tempest and made him a lesson horse and a breeding stallion, that would mean money. Alot of it. But if they sold Tempest now, they have money on the spot and a horse taken out of his hands.
"alright, you can have the horse, but only on the condition that i can have his first foal"
"it's a deal" Sam said, "i will be here tomorrow to pick up Tempest"
They shook hands and Sam paid for her new horse. She had a dream to ride Grand prix level and Tempest will make her dream come true.

*Next Chapter....The start of somthing new*


----------



## mbender

Very interesting! Anyone who can make a story has a lot going for them! Very imaginative!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppyrox

Great! Keep it up!!


----------



## Missdv

Great story, love it, Don't leave us hanging too long.


----------



## lildonkey8

keep up the good work!


----------



## PintoTess

i will continue it tonight when i am "supposed" to be asleep lol  glad you all like it.


----------



## alissabrianna

Ohmygosh I love it. Pleasee keep writing


----------



## PintoTess

*<><><><><><><chapter 3, the start of somthing new<><><><><><>*

The next day dawned bright and beautiful. Sam awoke with a tingling feeling in her stomach. Then she remembered: today she was picking up Tempest! She jumped out of bed and dressed in her best riding breeches and ventured out to hitch up the goosneck. While doing this, she daydreamed about her new stallion and how together, they, Tempest and her, would make a perfect team that would wow the dressage world and fullfill her dream of riding grand prix level. She didnt even remember climbing into her car and driving down the long drive way to her destiny. This, was the start of somthing new and great

The matching Navara and flasy gooseneck bumped down the gravel driveway to Golden Valley Riding School. Sam saw Tempest in her paddock and the mighty stallion sent shivers down her spine. She thought "my horse" with a smile. She jumped out and met David and they talked about Tempest. Sam found out that Tempest was sired by the great regardez moi stallion and has carried on his movement to his son. She Found out that Tempest had a slight weakness in his left canter and that that neede to be worked on. Sam said that little flaw will be fixed with hard work and training. And most of all, she learned that he had a little white patch that was in the shape of lightning on his near side shoulder, a trademark of the night he was born. Sam declared that his show name would be: Storm Born Tempest.
After all this was said, Tempest was caught and very hesitantly, he was led into the flasy gooseneck and was contently muching on a hay net. Sam and David shook hands and promised to keep in touch and as Sam drove off, David thought that it was good that Tempest was going to a good home that would give him the training and care he needed to be the best.

Head high, nostrils flared, tail flying in the breeze, Tempest greeted his new home, Wyalla park, with a new found freedom. Sam lead her new stalliuon around showing him all of the farm in which he woudl now spend his days. He snorted at the companion ponies, glared at the foals, spooked at the colourful jumping arena and pranced at the mares. As they passed the dressage arena, Tempest looked at it and gave a content sigh before walking on. He was then led into his grassy paddock and was left to prance and gallop as much as he want. As dark fell, Tempest was lead into a warm and straw filled stable. Sam checked his water and stable and left him to settle in for the night. In the morning, his dressage training would begin.

*chapter 4, The dream that inspires*

Hooves thudded on the soft sawdust arene as Samantha Ryder and Storm Borm Tempest performed in dressage at the highest level possible. They entered the aren and did a lap at the canter, left lead. Tempest was at his peak and he moved with a certain grace. The team pirrouted at G and flying changed at X. The piaffe was perfect as could be as was the passage. Then, the ending: a difficult exteded trot across the arena. No one in the competiton yet had scored high in this movemet. The crowd hushed. Tempest flicked back his ears, listening. Sam gave him the signals and they set out a breathtaking extended trot. The crowd cheered and chanted as Sam and Tempest saluted the judges and walked out of the arena. Sam blew a kiss to the crowd and gave her stallion a big slappy pat on the neck. They had done it. The individual gold medal at grand prix level. The medal was hung around sam neck. Sam kissed it before holding it up high in the air for the crowd to admire. The team gave one final wave before doing a victory gallop and dissapearing into the exit while the crowd carried on cheering. Then the alarm rang. Sam awoke with a start and smiled at her perfect and inspiring dream before dressing and going to ride her new pride and joy: Tempest.

*the next installment:*
*<><><><><>Chapter 4, Traning and aiming high<><><><><><><>*


----------



## Kano32

that's brilliant pinto tess


----------



## farmpony84

Keep going. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## PintoTess

im doing a little more tonight


----------



## PintoTess

*<><><><><>Chapter 4, Traning and aiming high<><><><><><><>*
Sam swung into her newly bought Isabell Werth dressage saddle and held the soft leather reins. Tempest was being ridden in a snaffle until he needed a double bridle. Tempest walked slowly around the arena on a loose rein until he naturally collected up. Sam grinned. Her horse felt like a coiled spring under her, powerful and ready to do. Then he trotted. Sam had never felt anything more smooth in her whole life!! So this is what it is like to ride a REAL dressage horse she thought to herself. 

Sam thought that she would try somthing a littel different. She gave him the aids to flying change, just to see if he listened. To her surprise, he flying changed!. Sam got off and hugged her stallion, tears of joy flooding down her flustered face. This was strange and different, how did he know what to do? She climbed back onboard and 'tried' a piaffe. Tempest responded immediately and did a perfect piaffe. Sam was astounded at her horse. What a mind reader! 

As they cooled off walking around the arena, Tempest listened to every littel leg movement that told him to move. Sam smiled at the way her horse listened to her. She was in her delicious daydream again. Thats when she noticed a man in a white van watching her. The van's tyres screeched as it turned away and sped down the road. Sam took no notice, just thinking that it was a person just interested in what she was doing, nut she took their number plate anyway and wrote it down on a piece of paper she always kept in her pocket for reminders. 
HRSE THE1F, was what the number plate said.

She unsaddled Tempest and he rubbed his sweaty head against her. She giggled but pushed him away and said good night. It was a partnership meant to be.
sorry not much tonight, too tired lol.

*the next installment*
*<><><><><>Chapter 5, The phone call.<><><><><><><>*


----------



## PintoTess

does anyone still want me to continue with this? or is it just getting too boring and gibberyish? I would liek to continue it but i wont if y'all dont like it enough


----------



## Kano32

no, please continue!!! I'm hooked


----------



## Buckcherry

It definatly pulls you in keep going please


----------



## farmpony84

My only issue is that she bought this awesome stallion for only 1000. Now, he wasn't trained and I don't know much about the breed but the way you described the sire, it seems as though he was a great champion. I would think he was worth much more than 1000. My other concern is that he was going to be used as a lesson pony and kept a stud. That means children would have been riding a stallion, not really a normal occurance. What I was thinking was maybe you could say something like part of your deal was that the riding school would get free breedings or that you would show him as if you were a student of theres to bring them publicity to help them to gain more students or money... It's just a thought.... Either way the story is great and you should keep going.


----------



## PintoTess

hahah i was atually thinlking the same thing about the lesson pony stud, it was only after i was reading it after i posted it that i was about to edit it that it wouldnt let me (10 minutes was over), oh and i was meant to say that the riding school would have his first foal out of him, i may have forgotten to put that in there sorry.
but if it is that inaccurate, i may as well stop lol  i would change it if i could but i cant 
so is it worth carrying on Farmpony??


----------



## farmpony84

I think it is. People go back and edit stories all the time. It's how they perfect them. I think it's great.


----------



## PintoTess

ok then i may as well continue it. i cant edit it as my 10 minutes was up days ago  get what i mean??


----------



## MightyEventer

more please!

Its a pretty good story!


----------



## Kano32

PLZ keep going


----------



## PintoTess

ok, will write more tonight if I am not too tired


----------



## Phantomstallion

Hope ur *not* to tired.


----------



## PintoTess

Hahahah lol, I was to tired sorry 
But more to come tonight


----------



## Phantomstallion

What time tonight?


----------



## PintoTess

About to write a little more now


----------



## PintoTess

*<><><><><><>Chapter 5, the phone call<><><><><><><>*

It was midnight when the phone started ringing loudly. It woke Sam up and worried, she took the call.
" Give me your horse otherwise we will come over there and steal him" Said the mysterious voice on the other end of the phone. Sam was to horrified to say anyhring and the man on the other line hung up.Why on Earth would someone want to steal Tempest? Sam didn't sllep the rest of the night, she ran down to Tempest in his stall and spent the rest of the night grooming him
*******************
The next morning saw was extremely worried about the phone call. She decided to go into the police station to report it as a threat. 
"So why would someone call you in the middle of the night and tell you that they are going to steal your horse if you don't give him to them" Asked the police officer.
"well Tempest is a very good dressage horse that is soon to be great" Answered Sam.
"We will look into this further and in the meantime, paddlcok your horses gate and stall door, im afraid that's all we can do at the moment" Said the officer.
"Oh and I probably should add, there was a white van parked up near my gate yesterday watching me train Tempest, and as soon as I looked at them, they turned and sped away. I got the numberplate: HRSE TH1EF."
"ok Sam, we will track down these people and question them, but first before we start this, we need to finish investigating a murder before we start your case"
"Ok, thank you" Sam replied and walked out the door, shutting it behind her and hopeing that Tempest will be ok.
*<><><><><><>Chapter 6, Cut wire and busted lock<><><><><><>*

Sam didn't sleep that nigt, worried about Tempest kept her up all night worrying. Even thought the paddock gate and the stall door was padlocked, she still couldn't help feeling that Tempest was not alright. The police officer told her not to go down to the stable with Tempest because if the theif does turn up, he didn't want anything happening to Sam.
But the next morning, she got out of bed amd walked down to Tempest's stable. Her heart lept when she saw that the only section of the fence that wasn't post and rail, but wire, was cut through all four strands.

to be continued tonight......


----------



## Kano32

ooooooh! intriuging!!!


----------



## alissabrianna

I'm absolutely loving it, plleeeaasse don't stop writing lol


----------



## PintoTess

lol, doing more later


----------



## Kano32

i really like your new avartar by the way!!


----------



## PintoTess

Hahah thanx  I made it yesterday, I quiet like it as well.


----------



## Kano32

that's ok  more story???


----------



## PintoTess

Sam gasped and bolted towards the broken fence.
"NO!!!" She yelled and rounded the corner to the stall, the dorr was swinging in the breeze.
"Ohmigosh, no, TEMPEST!!!" Screamed Sam in utter disbelief. She bolted inside and rang the police station right away and they told her not ot touch the stable as it would mess up any fingerprints, and that they would be over right away. Sam did as she was told and sat inside and waited for he police officers to arrive. Sam worried and hoped, prayed, that her poor boy would be ok.

*<><><<><><><>Chapter 6, What happened <><><><><>*
Tepest was asleep in his heated stall with a sof cotton rug on him, when he heard a noise, and smelt a smell. At first he neighed, thinking it was Sam on her way down to give him his treat for the night. But no, it was'nt Sam at all. What it was, was two men stalking around the stable yard. Tempest froze and listened. CRACK!!! Went the look on the stall door as one of the men broke it easily.
"So where is the animal David" Said one of the men, the shorter of the two.
"It must be in here somewhere Tom" Said the man who must be named David.
"Well hurry up and find it! Wait, David, here it is" Whispered Tom. They both walked towards Tempest quietly with a rag in one of their hands. Tempest cowarded in the corner of his stall, not knowing what to do and feeling helpless. Then quick as a flash, the rag was over Tempest's eyes and everything went black. Then he was led to the already cut wire fence and led out intot the night and into the waiting cattle truck.


----------



## Kano32

cool! keep going


----------



## PintoTess

Lol, more tomorrow, I am going to watch The Silver Brumby now lol


----------



## Kano32

the cartoon or the real one???


----------



## farmpony84

Poor Tempest....


----------



## PintoTess

Yes poor Tempest 
I was watching the real one


----------



## Kano32

i read the book but haven't seen the movie, is it good?? more story???


----------



## PintoTess

Oh the books are amazing and the movie is the best!
Yes, more story soon, when I am in the thinking mood


----------



## Kano32

hehe "thinking mood" that's cool


----------



## PintoTess

Oh yes I need to be in the "Zone" lol


----------



## Phantomstallion

Me too. I have a writing mood. LOL


----------



## PintoTess

No more story today guys, christmas day and I have too much going on sorry


----------



## wheeler4x4

really like it so far, keep it up! and Merry Christmas!


----------



## PintoTess

Merry Christmas to you as well


----------



## Phantomstallion

Happy Christmas, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

